# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Competition Suggestions and Notifications

## Sensei

Hey, I have been getting a lot of requests for "add this to the competition!" or "add this to the competition!" so I decided to make a thread for suggestions! I am not promising that I will take your advice, but it would be nice to have it all compiled in one place. Don't forget to check and see if there are any other people's suggestions that you like so that you can tell me if you agree with them or not so that I can get a consensus (I may or may not take the advice still  :tongue2: )

If you don't know what this competition is, click here:
http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...esomeness.html

*
HELP!!!*
If you want to help with the competition, you can ask me in here and I will PM you. I will probably take most help offered, but I won't be running another competition until another two months, so you will have to stay on DV until then.  :tongue2:  

*Notify*
If you want to be notified each time that there is a competition, say *NOTIFY ME* in your post and I will add you to the list of people I PM when I throw a sign up thread up. I will not be signing you up automatically, but this is the next best thing. 

Don't forget to tell your friends about the competition and how much freaking fun it is!!!  :smiley: 

*People to notify when a new comp is starting:
*Sensei

----------


## spellbee2

Thanks for putting this all together, it was awesome. Hopefully next time I'll be a little more consistent with my LDs and maybe make it to the upper league.

I'm willing to offer any help if you need it. I'm good at keeping score and making fancy charts and graphs and stuff. Or, you know, I can just help out with whatever you need. That being said...

CRUNCHATIZE* NOTIFY ME, CAPTAIN!*

----------


## FryingMan

Thanks Sensei & Dreamer for a great competition.

My first suggestion to all posters is to *limit conversation here* -- it'll be hard enough to try to follow the suggestions, at least put a title in the message like: suggestion to make them easier to find.

Most of the points in the current competition are reserved for "doing things" in dreams, but what most of us not-yet-advanced dreamers really need is incentive to really improve the dream experience.  A tiny 1 point for combined RC/stabilization is waaaaay too little.   It doesn't matter how "hard" it is to do, what matters is *doing* them.    This is the justification behind all my suggestions: things that improve the dream experience should *all* have points to serve as incentive!    Awesome dreamers will always have a lot of ways to score points and show off  their skills, but the beginners/intermediates need to build up their critical dream-saving and stabilizing abilities, and most of my focus will be on this category.

In summary, the whole point of my suggestions is to take all the theory/advice we're always giving out on the forums and give them good points in the competition!   I'm sure I've forgotten many important ones, so chime what I've missed.

No point limits on "good for dreaming" stuff -- there should only be positive reinforcement, the more you do, the more you score!

*Suggestion*: *why should there be any limit on personal goals*?   Awesome dreamers will always have tons of ways to score a lot of points and show off their skillz, but I see the competition really as helping us beginners/intermediates to step up our abilities to a higher level.   Personal goals should always be highly encouraged!

*I suggest having an unlimited number of personal goals.*  They still need to be listed in the competition thread at least the night before you score them, however.

Scoring: something like: first time a particular personal goal in any dream, ever: 15 points (regardless of prior personal goals in that dream, first times are *important*).  

personal goal that you have experienced in a dream before (1st personal goal in that dream): 5 points
different personal goal, experienced before, (after 1st personal goal already achieved in that dream): 2 points
(have to think about scoring here: maybe having one stated "improvement of ability" goal, like say teleporting, where you get unlimited points for success for that one goal in a dream [and half points for an attempt, even if it didn't work, one time perhaps?]

*Suggestion*: points for saving or improving a dream.   E.g., if you have fuzzy vision, and "take off the blurring glasses," 5 points.    Another example: the dream transitions to the void, and you make it back, still lucid, to a visual dream.   Dream ending/collapsing, and you save it to continue as a full dream for at least 10 seconds.

*RC super combo*: try out ALL your favorite RCs! If you say or think "RC super combo" (or "I'm trying all my RCs", or you even just remember the intention to try RCs) then you get 2 points per RC (must describe the attempt and result for each one).  If a particular RC indicates awake, and you keep going at it until it finally indicates dreaming, 4 points for that one.

*Stabilization*: Count slowly, looking/touching/listening/observing/arbitrary sense/ the dream deeply, 0.25  point per count value first 10, doubling for each subsequent 10.  (11-20: 0.5 points per count, 20-30, 1 points per count, etc.).   Count must be slow, like "one one-thousand, two one-thousand".   *You can repeat this process as many times as you like during the dream no point limitations*

*meditate in the dream*: open or closed eyes, focusing on something, investigating your thoughts, same scoring as stabilization, increasing as time increases [take your best guess].

*IN-DREAM mini-Goals*: you must MAKE UP goals in the dream, and follow them out.  They must be adapted to the dream environment, where you are in the dream.  Example: "I'm going to see what's behind that tree, then fly to the roof of that building".  2 points per goal.

*More Involved DC interaction*: let's face it, 2 points is puny amount for successfully engaging a DC in "complicated" ways.   When you're up close and personal with a DC, you want the experience to continue for as long as it can: 1 point per 10 seconds.   Doesn't have to be erotic, could be holding hands and looking deeply into their eyes, giving/getting a friendly massage, deep conversation, etc.

*Sageous's Access-to-memory*: verbalize (speak/think) to yourself, "I realize my physical body is out there in the waking world asleep in bed, and this entire experience is a fantasy taking place entirely within my mind.": 5 points

*~Dreamer~'s narration*: keep a running mental dream journal, describing out loud/in your head all you see and experience, while you're experiencing it, in the dream.  Must keep it up for at least one minute, or for shorter dreams, the entire rest of the dream: 5 points

*Dream lucidity length*: 2 points per minute, 0 points for the first minute (we already have points for "got lucid", now you need to *stay* lucid!).

*Appreciate the beauty/weirdness/awesomeness of the dream, be happy*: spend at least 10 seconds contemplating the awesomeness of being lucid in a dream, and feel a great sense of contentment: 4 points

*Recall mnemonics*: using your favorite mnemonic technique, remember specifically, and in detail, as many objects/DCs/views/perspectives as you can, 0.5 points per specific item recalled.

----------


## Nfri

RC points separated from stabilization points

as fm said, more personal task, like 3 should be OK (15, 10, 10 points)

LD counts as 1 dream point

notify me pls  :smiley:

----------


## KonchogTashi

Notify me please

----------


## imazu

*Comment/Addition to FryingMan's Suggestions:*

I agree with FryingMan entirely, except for one thing. In my dreams, whether lucid or not, my sense of time is extremely vague. I don't know if this is something I need to or can improve on, but I've never had much of a problem with it. So it would be very hard for me to gauge how long I've been doing a certain thing. Usually I can decide whether something took place for a short, medium, or long time, but I've never been able to count the seconds and I imagine it would distract me from the task at hand, especially meditation. Because with meditation I "let go of everything" and time itself is one of those things for sure. So, on that note, I agree with everything FryingMan said except I'd like to change the time system to three categories: short, average, and long, with each one giving a different amount of points (more for longer experiences). Also, some of the point system suggestions seem a tad bit complicated and I have a feeling things could get slightly confusing and a bit exhausting.

*Notify Me!*

----------


## FryingMan

What I do for a sense of time is replay an event in my mind during recall, and with waking awareness, estimate how much waking time the same interaction would have taken.
Short/medium/long may be an improvement over second counting, or rather could be used as an alternate for those cases where time estimates are not clear.      Keeping an internal count may be a good way to estimate the time, as well.

----------


## imazu

Agreed  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

*NOTIFY ME* as well please.
Maybe I'd even like to help out, but I'll also decide on that later.

----------


## PercyLucid

Okay, here are some points in addition to what it was said above:

*ToTM/ToTY/Dares:*  I think receiving bonus only once per competition really takes the fun away. I see no point on this because they are different dares and tasks. Why only get points once for completing two or more different dares. I think that each dare/ToTM, etc should give points every time that one is executed. And even, if a second dare is completed, instead of giving less points, I would give a bonus. Like, 15 pts for first each dare completed, and a 5 pts bonus for each extra dare completed in the same dream. This will enhance competition in the upper leagues especially, but on the lower leagues, who might get a smaller amount of lucids, can get a good long lucid and score a lot of points. So, three dares would be 15x3 and (bonus 5x2) for a grand total of 55 pts. (Just for the dares combo 3, this will add to whatever dream control points you earn executing the dares.)

*Naps:*  Being able to nap and make extra points is awesome, but sounds unfair to those who can't nap (lucky me I can, but I like fair competition) and I think that naps should not count. Everybody needs to sleep every night, maybe rarely a night can be skipped, but it is not common, but most people can't/don't have time to nap and it is an advantage. 


So far this is what it comes up  :smiley: 

NOTIFY ME. Even though, I will probably know about it before it is even launched hehe.

----------


## StaySharp

> *Naps:*  Being able to nap and make extra points is awesome, but sounds unfair to those who can't nap (lucky me I can, but I like fair competition) and I think that naps should not count. Everybody needs to sleep every night, maybe rarely a night can be skipped, but it is not common, but most people can't/don't have time to nap and it is an advantage.



I kinda get the point, but then again I think that the WBTB is the counterpart to the nap. Both the WBTB and the nap actually take some of their appeal from polyphasic sleeping, which allows to sleep less per day while maintaining the same level of REM sleep, dreams and rest. As such polyphasic sleeping is something highly desirable for those that can indulge in it, and as such I think it'd be fair to get points for shorter naps if you can get points for short breaks from sleeping (WBTB). That way you can get points for effort with both polyphasic and monophasic sleep.

If naps don't count than those with polyphasic schedules are left out since they don't have any possibilities for WBTBs.

----------


## FryingMan

^^ Yeah I think everyone's sleep schedule is their own thing.   The competition is just about dreaming, and whenever/wherever one can sleep and dream, that's up to them.

----------


## imazu

*To PercyLucid and StaySharp about Naps:*

In my opinion, naps should count. I for one have far higher quality lucids when I nap. I understand that not all people can nap, so maybe points earned during a mid-day or afternoon nap could be put into a separate category. Like, points for dreams during your main sleep period, whether you WBTB or not, should be in one category, while points for naps OUTSIDE of your normal (usually nightly, unless you work at night) sleep period should fall into a different category. That way, it can almost be two competitions in one! The "main" category points can involve everyone. Then, whoever DID get to nap can have another category for comparing the "nap" points. This idea of mine definitely needs work before it can possibly be used, but I thought it was interesting anyway!  :tongue2: 

Basically, I think naps should count, but in a way that doesn't give nappers an advantage over non-nappers.

Also, I agree with Percy about the TOTM/TOTY/Dare thing.

----------


## FryingMan

I'd be happy to have just one LD in a nap, ever.    I practically never recall dreams from naps unless they're really long like 3+ hours, which is more like a mini-sleep.
Really, I think the whole nap thing doesn't make sense.   Might as well say it's not fair that some people are better/more experienced at lucid dreaming.    Them's the breaks, and it's great motivation to push one's boundaries (and maybe discover the joy of napping!), which is the point of the competition.

----------


## LouaiB

Notify me plz  :smiley: 

Suggestion

I might have a fun idea to add to the points system, as a goal, you know, one of those week 1 and so on goals.

So there are a list of games to play with, and with, let's say, an all mighty DC, or a member(s) of the enemy team, if the game is so.
You MUST win. I got a few ideas:

1. I was watching No Game No Life today, and they played a simple but amazing game; you say something's name. If it's present in the room, it disappears, and if it isn't, then it appears into the room. The goal in the game is to find a way using this to kill the enemy and stay alive yourself. In the episode, the hero and heroin won by removing the crust of the earth and exposing the core, then caused a hypernova too, and caused a non oxygen then vacuum state, finally wining against the opponent.
Fun game, no? I think it was episode 6.

2. In this game, you must search for a hidden golden compass in a fantasy world. You need to go first to a wise elder man, and get a map from him. Then, follow the map to lead you to the compass. Then, with the compass (a 3D compass, or in other words, can point not just in a plane form, but also cat rotate up and down). Then, follow the compass till it leads you to the well of knowledge. You then must drop a valuable possesion in it, and ask the well to tell you the greatest lie ever told in the history of the universe! (It needn't be a real one or in this world).
BUT, here's the catch. A jury of picked members must decide if it is worthy as an amazing lie, and score it, for which you would get more points for higher scores.

3. A galactic race. In the every-million-years international galactic event, a great race occurs between the best space flyers ever. You must choose either to fly with no tech or with tech, and must win this race. But this isn't just racing. There will be enemy units, artificial disasters, hell breaking loose trying to kill the racers, including you! Avoid death, and win this extraordinary race!

----------


## FryingMan

^^ Those are cool goals, but they're like Task of the Year difficulty…

----------


## imazu

*Comment on LouaiB's idea:*

LouaiB gave me a good idea! Instead of doing the entire "quest" (that's what they seem like to me) in one dream, maybe there should be a list of steps. Like in the competition OP there can be a long list of different actions that form together, in order, into a story/quest/game/whatever and everyone can be trying for them. You have to do the first one first, the second one second, and so on. Points earned will be based on how far you have gotten by the end, OR, each step can have its own points based on difficulty or however you wanna do it.

*Random Idear:*

Oh! Just had another, separate idea. This might need to be a little game or competition of its own.. lol. I was thinking what if there was a competition based around a single dream figure? And the only goal of the competition is to summon this particular character and interact with it in different ways. The different interactions can be prespecified, AND you can have 2 or 3 personal goals (still relating to the dream figure) at a time. I just think it's really neat to see different people's experiences with the same figure, especially celebrities or someone/something that everyone is familiar with in waking life. Pre-competition there can be a vote to decide who/what the dream figure will be.

----------


## LouaiB

> ^^ Those are cool goals, but they're like Task of the Year difficulty…



I guess so lol. I was worried it would be too much, but I couldn't resist! I want to do those things!
But BWM Gabe a good idea to split each game into steps. It might be hard though cuz some games, like the first one, are kinda a one session only thing. Plus they still are very difficult. But still, I think this might be going somewhere, even though we might not be able to include it into the competition, but might use it on another thread. A games thread where the task is to win these kinds of games, and have members score them for more points the higher the scores are! But scores for what? There are wings for ToTM, so maybe like each month too, we can have a game, and the scores will be posted in a list, so instead of just doing them, you get ranks too.
I might make a thread about that. Well, not every month, but maybe I can do this once every few months, or twice a yearm when another competition isn't going on?

----------


## dolphin

*NOTIFY ME*, please!

----------


## fogelbise

Notify please  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

> *Random Idear:*
> 
> Oh! Just had another, separate idea. This might need to be a little game or competition of its own.. lol. I was thinking what if there was a competition based around a single dream figure? And the only goal of the competition is to summon this particular character and interact with it in different ways. The different interactions can be prespecified, AND you can have 2 or 3 personal goals (still relating to the dream figure) at a time. I just think it's really neat to see different people's experiences with the same figure, especially celebrities or someone/something that everyone is familiar with in waking life. Pre-competition there can be a vote to decide who/what the dream figure will be.




Wohohoho... I've been doing that all my life with this guy:



(If you are too young, his name is Freddy Krueger.) 

I watched the movies when I was five, my parents found it a good idea for a small boy to watch the Nightmare movies haahha. And my young brain by then came up with, "If he is the masters of dreams, when I do have a nightmare I can call him and he can save me." Most of my nightmares were (and are, even tho I rarely have) lucid, but especially when as a child, I had no dream control and couldn't wake myself up, and I had low level of lucidity and was afraid. I would call Freddy and he would save my butt many times.

I have had many non-lucid dreams where I would be dreaming with Freddy, most of the times helping me which challenges or just hanging out (in one dream he told he he had a boy and was like a 9 years old small version of Krueger hahah.) He comes to me easily when I summon him, so if a tournament based on this idea is hosted, be warned  ::D:  I am going to be hard to beat. Freddy even taught me dream abilities, my spirit guides always adopts Freddy's form and appearance as well as his personality. (And no, we do not go killing DC in dreams hehe, in my dreams he is benevolent, unless I am in danger, then he gets all the might and power Freddy has!)

----------


## FryingMan

(I presume that having this thread subscribed is sufficient "notification" -- the announcement should be made here so people don't have to keep posting "Notify me!", just subscribe or make a post on the suggestions and you'll be automatically subscribed and thus won't miss the notification).

----------


## imazu

> Wohohoho... I've been doing that all my life with this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> (If you are too young, his name is Freddy Krueger.) 
> 
> I watched the movies when I was five, my parents found it a good idea for a small boy to watch the Nightmare movies haahha. And my young brain by then came up with, "If he is the masters of dreams, when I do have a nightmare I can call him and he can save me." Most of my nightmares were (and are, even tho I rarely have) lucid, but especially when as a child, I had no dream control and couldn't wake myself up, and I had low level of lucidity and was afraid. I would call Freddy and he would save my butt many times.
> 
> I have had many non-lucid dreams where I would be dreaming with Freddy, most of the times helping me which challenges or just hanging out (in one dream he told he he had a boy and was like a 9 years old small version of Krueger hahah.) He comes to me easily when I summon him, so if a tournament based on this idea is hosted, be warned  I am going to be hard to beat. Freddy even taught me dream abilities, my spirit guides always adopts Freddy's form and appearance as well as his personality. (And no, we do not go killing DC in dreams hehe, in my dreams he is benevolent, unless I am in danger, then he gets all the might and power Freddy has!)



Haha awesome! I definitely know that guy.. Spooky! I can't believe he's like your dream buddy, that's great!  ::chuckle::  It's hard to imagine a little 9-year-old mini Freddy.

P.S.: Why you gotta be so dang good at everything??? Bahaha  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

He saved me from my most horrible nightmares, haha, so is like a guardian to me  :smiley:  In fact, I have one next to my bed, about a feet tall action figure  ::D: 

The 9 years old Krueger was so cool. I still recall well the dream, both Krueger and Krueger Jr lived in an apartment, 8th floor. The entire building were happy because he was a good neighbor, but terrified at the same time due being Freddy hehe.

I remember teaching Krueger Jr how to fly and levitate, and then also had together as students, some other dream abilities from Krueger dad.

----------


## Ctharlhie

*NOTIFY ME PLEASE*, I'm hoping by the next one I can qualify for the expert league (maybe!) if I keep working on WILD.

While I don't have any specific suggestions, one thing I was thinking is to make the competition longer and for each week to have a narrative arc for the team tasks.

----------


## FryingMan

> In fact, I have one next to my bed, about a feet tall action figure



I have to say, that's as freaky as H-E-double hockey sticks  :tongue2: .    At least we know now how to develop a natural….  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

> I have to say, that's as freaky as H-E-double hockey sticks .    At least we know now how to develop a natural….



Hahahahah, I know, right?  ::D:

----------


## sprada

*NOTIFY ME* Master!
Cheers

----------


## BrotherGoose

Notify me please!

----------

